# Calling HUB12!



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

We'll play a three stock game, no items, and one on one. anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## PaJami (Feb 8, 2009)

I will... just let me find out my information... Be right back. What is yours?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

my fc is 4124-4823-9209


----------



## PaJami (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine's 1891-1128-3665 and my name is Corn.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

ok, are u online brawl now? im coming. my name is Mike


----------



## PaJami (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm online now. Just let me register you.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay. Register me and I'm ready.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

Heh. Corn vs. Corny who will win in the epic battle of pwnsomeness.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

im online, ill make the game, k?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

join NAO!


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got done playing; Dan just left me right in the middle of a game.
T_T :O


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> I just got done playing; Dan just left me right in the middle of a game.
> T_T :O


?No i didnt. I said brb.-_-


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

no items!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 8, 2009)

i have the game but i suck -_-


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

i whupped cornman's anus, but it was fun. anyone else wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

anyone, brawl?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Corny, me and nigel91 are gonna play in mah room. ^_^


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

ok, now?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

If he lets me make the room.
But only 3 people, not four


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

ok, it is on!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

hurry get in quick were about to start!!


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

oh, shoot, i couldnt join, ur status changed.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

well, i can play anybody else if anybody wants to brawl.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

Toonlinkmaster is really good. 
There I said it for ya.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Toon]I can whip him good....


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

i played toonlinksmaster yesterday. yeah hes good, but i couldnt find out if i was better cuz he had to quit.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaJami (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, that was fun


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike make me mad in 3 way FFA...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

RFLROFLROFLR I COULD SO YOUZOR! No but seriously, I probably would stand, a fair chance if it wasn't laggy.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

anyone else wanna brawl?


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

i do


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i whupped cornman's anus, but it was fun. anyone else wanna brawl?


Are you high?

I thought you used better grammer then "whuop yo anus!" ...


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 8, 2009)

i would
if i didn't suck
lawl!!
unless u wanna play some1 u can beat easily


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its to attract more views and to make ppl mad so theyll brawl me :gyroiddance:


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> i do


HORUS! ill brawl u. whats ur friend code? mine is 4124-4826-9209


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its in my profile 

you make the game, might take me a sec


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using poor grammer doesn't get many people mad.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well. i would get mad if someone used really strong ghetto language.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u tell me when u r online?


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"Really" "strong?"_ Not even close what your saying.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fine, i just get mad at ghetto people, ok?


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

its saying your fc is incorrect o.o


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop. Now. Please.
Settle your differences in an Agnekai Brawl.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> its saying your fc is incorrect o.o


well, maybe u input it wrong. its 4124-4823-9209. it works for other ppl.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop. Now. Please.
Settle your differences in an Agnekai Brawl.[/quote]lol, thats if garrett wants to brawl... if so, then it is ON!


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll' retry :O


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

My name is PURPLE NOW!!!! 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

horus, r u 0__o?


----------



## Horus (Feb 8, 2009)

ok i'm online, i'm ""


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

horus, r u 0__o?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ok i'm online, i'm ""


ok, ill make game. three stock, no items.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

fine, u make game.


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 8, 2009)

=O
i want a purple name!!!
lucky ducky!!


----------



## PaJami (Feb 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i whupped cornman's anus, but it was fun. anyone else wanna brawl?


You're nice... But I almost beat you with Samus!!


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 8, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sry, i was not really serious. sry if i was mean.


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 8, 2009)

ill play


----------



## MygL (Feb 8, 2009)

ill play 2


----------



## PaJami (Feb 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I was kidding


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroiddance: phew, good.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

*sigh*, any1?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 14, 2009)

U STILL THERE?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah, wanna brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 14, 2009)

YES I will brawl u

my FCis in mah sig.  Whats urs?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

4124-4823-9209


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

ill make game: 3 stock no items


----------



## Fontana (Feb 14, 2009)

oh coffee vs corny


whos gonna win?

i reckon coffee will xD


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

im on wii-net, so when im offline, im going to brawl


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> oh coffee vs corny
> 
> 
> whos gonna win?
> ...


well see...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK u make the room

Be on in a minute


----------



## Fontana (Feb 14, 2009)

tell me who wins


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

im going on in a feww min if any1 wants to brawl me T-T


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 14, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop. Now. Please.
Settle your differences in an Agnekai Brawl.[/quote]Okay turtle dove.

Wtf is a Agnekai?


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay turtle dove.

Wtf is a Agnekai?[/quote]i think duel

AVATAR FTW!!!!!!!

xD


----------



## Fontana (Feb 14, 2009)

who won/ is winning?


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

im on any1 wanna brawl me for fun?? =3


----------



## Fontana (Feb 14, 2009)

ok let me start brawl


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

errrr, coffee is so annoying. i only won once out of 4 times... but it was sorta close each time


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

ill brawl some1...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> errrr, coffee is so annoying. i only won once out of 4 times... but it was sorta close each time


Annoying=skilled?

Did he Snake you? o:


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he kept using that annoying side B attack w/ snake


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Side B=Nikita Missile?
That's not too deadly...


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

i mean side a, and he just used grenades and missles. overall, hes good


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

corny ill brawl u wats ur fc?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Corny u r an ass!

U think IM annoying?!  Youre the one being all the quick characters hopping all over the stage!  JESUS ever tried hitting a gnat before?!  ITS THE SAME THING!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 14, 2009)

But yeah i won.  That first match was luck;  my friend was like screaming over the phone!


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

o.....m....g.... any1 cmon i just can today and tommorrow -____________-


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry xYoh im pooped for today....


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

its ok but i wanna brawl any1  =/


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Wow Corny u r an ass!
> 
> U think IM annoying?!  Youre the one being all the quick characters hopping all over the stage!  JESUS ever tried hitting a gnat before?!  ITS THE SAME THING!


gosh im sry. but u have to admit that snakes side A is annoying... *cringes*


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

xyoh, ill brawl u


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

wait nvm, i gtg sleep.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and how could i NOT jump all over the place?!? on the ground, ur attacks would KILL me!


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

k...i think im going punish myself with T-T ... basic brawl .... T-T


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone else wanna brawl me?


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 15, 2009)

ill brawl you


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, just hold on for a min...


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok ill og get my fc


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 15, 2009)

my fc is: 0516-8699-3542


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

my fc is 4124-4823-9209, wanna brawl?


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 15, 2009)

sure i added you


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, ill add u


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

join my game


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

plz turn items off


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 16, 2009)

I CHALLENGE ALL!


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

Me? :O

SSBB FC:4983-7219-7965


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Me? :O
> 
> SSBB FC:4983-7219-7965


oops, sorry, not anymore... my shows on... 0_0  :smilecry:  :'(


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please don't tell me your show is American idol.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2009)

ill be back to brawl at 10:00, sorry guys


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep... dont hurt me! im prepared with apples! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would if i didn't feel so sorry for you. :gyroiddance:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 17, 2009)

JUst like old mike. always saying anus xD


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2009)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> JUst like old mike. always saying anus xD


ANUS POOOOOOWER!


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 22, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

im bored. anyone brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd like to but I'm making a machinima right now.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

ok. i need to learn how to shield grab so i can beat u, coffee!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Shield grab?  Can't you already grab through a shield???


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

uh, no. shield by holding r, then press a...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh well it's pretty easy to get used to...


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

ok. wel:, someone must wanna brawl!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

coffee, can u brawl now?


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Mar 2, 2009)

I can brawl in about an hour.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> I can brawl in about an hour.


by then, i probably wont brawl anymore...  T_T


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh oops. I'm sorry then. >_< Maybe another time.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

ok, then. coffee, i see u reading this. so u wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

bump, i wanna brawl.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

BRB, I'll get my code.
Prepare yours.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

ok, my code is 4124-4823-9209.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Here I come!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Here I come![/quote]? u wanna brawl?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, my code is 4124-4823-9209.


4940-5127-5975


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Here I come!


? u wanna brawl?[/quote]Maybe.

Any1 else coming? (wont do 4 guys)


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Here I come!


? u wanna brawl?[/quote]Maybe.

Any1 else coming? (wont do 4 guys)[/quote]i dont think so.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.

Any1 else coming? (wont do 4 guys)[/quote]i dont think so.[/quote]Sure ill put it in.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill make game.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Here I come!


? u wanna brawl?[/quote]Maybe.

Any1 else coming? (wont do 4 guys)[/quote]Why not?

EDIT:  Mikey, I added you.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

wait, i wanna brawl travis 1 on 1 first.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, i wanna brawl travis 1 on 1 first.


Who makes the room?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill come after tell me when.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

travis, join


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

Good games Mikey.
Hope to play you soon again =)

Sorry I was a disappointment to you =(


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Good games Mikey.
> Hope to play you soon again =)
> 
> Sorry I was a disappointment to you =(


eh, u were ok, i guess. u got lucky for that last win.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

hub or TLM, whenever u see this and can play, lets braw;


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I sucked hard dude.
Random was my BFF.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. and iw as just practicing w/ lucas. i gotta improve.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

hello?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 7, 2009)

bump. im always bored in the morning.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 7, 2009)

bump.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

May I get my anus whooped, please?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 7, 2009)

ur on. my fc is 4124-4823-9209.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

alright, mine is in my signature.

Let me know when your ready.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 7, 2009)

when im offline, im going to brawl. im making game!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

silver, im calling you to brawl, gosh respond!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

calling piranha and silver storms now to brawl. or anyone else interested?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 17, 2009)

Calling MIKE BRING IT





















right after i finish my HW


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

ok, hub, lemme just wait for silver or piranha to brawl. if they dont respond in 2 min, its on!


Edit: Wait hw?!? NOOOO!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

guess silver and piranha dont wanna play...


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

hub, can u play now?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

are u brawling bcb now?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 17, 2009)

HW done. Anyone brawl? Mike? Piranha? TLM?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HW done. Anyone brawl? Mike? Piranha? TLM?


I would pwn you but my parents do let me play cause i don't study -_-


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 17, 2009)

TLM I SEE YOU. PLZ?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

ill brawl!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> TLM I SEE YOU. PLZ?


No you don't!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

im gonna try out my new zero zuit samus


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

brawl plz, hub?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 17, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> TLM I SEE YOU. PLZ?


No you don't![/quote]YES I DO! PLEASEPLEASE

I'll open room mike


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

ok, quick!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 17, 2009)

im going on now


----------

